# Best way to reheat Q



## lemans (Sep 10, 2017)

So last week I smoked a 15 lb brisket and 3 racks of baby backs.  Two lbs of beef and one rack of ribs went into the freezer.. today I put them in the souls vide at 183 for 3 hours. At the two hour make I added 4 ears of fresh corn with some butter.. it was so tender and delishous. A beautiful meal thanx to my Gormia 130 ..


----------

